# Square mile Tijuco Preto Brazil...



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

I may have been asleep at the wheel and not noticed others commenting on this?

My wife went to London last week and had a Red Brick or two in Fran & Freds in trendy Stoke Newington. (it used to be such a shabby dump when I lived in east London in the 70s..... now hard core yummy mummy chic.....) anyway, she brought me a bag of this home - roast date 15 April. Opened today, quick and easy to dial in and wow what an espresso..... So sweet, rich and caramel and lingering bright fruit. Wow again. Very dry beans, matt pale mahogany colour....

Glad she didn't bring back red brick...... I couldn't believe how weird that is even when pulled expertly as it was in Lantana a couple of weeks ago.....


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep, looks really nice, I bought a bag last week, so very much looking forward to opening it later today









Apparently a lot of the UKBC crew were using "La Buitrera" last week also (would be interesting to try that too!)

Had the latest iteration (february) of Red Brick in Kaffeine and Notes last month (pretty bright and citrusy if I remember..)

Red Brick is usually a marmite blend though..


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a bag of Tijuco and all I get is pungent acid. You're not the only one who said that Tijuco is very sweet, a friend told me the same, but I can't get something satisfactory from this. Is like a cup of lemons with a squirt of vinegar.

It was roasted on 18 and I opened it on 23. I pulled another shot yesterday and while the acid is somehow reduced, still is too much and I don't find the sweetness anywhere...









I messed up the coffee when I opened the bag only 5 days later from roast?


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Mine is lovely, loads of chocolate and nuts..

Pulled a tight ristretto yesterday which was really complex

Viernes - what beans have you been using before Tijuco?

Square Mile are usually roast on the lighter side (can be more acidic).

Regards


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

aphelion said:


> Mine is lovely, loads of chocolate and nuts..
> 
> Pulled a tight ristretto yesterday which was really complex
> 
> ...


 Hi both, yes it is indeed a lighter acidic roast as aphelion says, I found it better pulled slightly shorter too, or the crema gets too blonde and the usual over extraction characteristics. My Vario is set just a tad under the choke point really.... Lingering real 'chocolate bar' taste and that clean intense sweet fruit. Roasted on 15 opened yesterday. Viernes - may be worth tightening the grind and stopping shorter?.... Or just write it off as not your "cup if tea"..... I ended up doing this with lots of Has Bean...... even though many on here really rate them.....

Still, always good to experiment!?


----------

